# easy sock pattern from marimom



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

This sock begins at the heel and then you do the leg and last, the foot and toe.
1. the socks are done using the magic loop method.
2. use the size needle that you would normally use to make socks. if you are not sure of the size, do a swatch gauge to determine what swatch appears best to you to do your socks. I did my first pair on size 3 and they turned out fit for a giant; I am now using size 1.
3. cast on 12/16 stitches using either Judy's magic cast on or the figure 8 cast on; difference is determined by the foot size and your final gauge swatch. 
4. both methods of cast on can be found on u tube.
5. the 1st row is k through the back loops on the 2nd needle. you will be able to see this as the sts will be twisted. if your sts are not twisted, just k straight.
6. 2nd row - inc by the m1 method after the 2nd and before the 2nd from last st on each needle. 4 new stitches.
7. continue using this method until there are 28/34 st on each needle. 
NOTE: some people will need larger socks so if you do increase begin at the cast on with 4 additional stitches and increase the number of st on the needles after the toe by that additional 4 st.
8. k 5 rows. your heel is done!
9. using a piece of waste yarn k across 1 side of needle. make sure you use a yarn that is easy to see in contrast to your sock yarn.
10. break main yarn leaving a 10 " tail and k over waste yarn; the little hole that you may have will be fixed after sock is complete by using the broken yarn.
11. cont. straight up on calf until sock is 1" shorter than desired and do the cuff. the cuff can be any length you want. use your favorite ribbing method for the cuff. 
12. last row of cuff is stretchy bind off which can also be found on u tube.
da da! half of your sock is done.
now you will be removing your waste yarn which is the most difficult part of this pattern.
13. carefully remove the waste yarn and put the live sts. on your needle. this method can also be found on u tube.
14. k straight for your foot until your sock reaches the bottom of your big toe. yes, you can try the sock on as you go.
NOTE: I have had to add sts on the foot part if it seems to tight in circumferance. just be sure to add a total of 4 st at a time as in step 6. on the other hand, if the sock seems too big, you can always decrease 4 sts.
14. once you are at the bottom of your big toe, you will do the opposite of step 6, i.e. every other row just k; every 2nd row dec as the increase.
15. try your sock on to be sure it fits before closing with the kitchener stitch.
NOTE: if the sock is too short at this point cont. to do k rows or take sock back to before you began your decreases and dec every 3rd row on some rows. you will have to determine this.
if the sock is too long.......
oh well, by now you should be able to figure out what to do.

this is my first attempt to write out the pattern so forgive me for going into such detail but I figure better to have to much than too little.

if you find anything that seems "off" just reply to this topic.
I would luv to hear thoughts on this method. 
main thing is to ENJOY!


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Many thanks for writing this out. It's intriguing!! I'll try this on the next pair! Thank you.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you for taking the time to write this out for us.


----------



## Pholmes1942 (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks for providing this for us.


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

I have had over 40 requests so far. If you find that you need help with something or the pattern is not clear puleeze put you question here rather than a pm.
That way if others have the same problem, the answers will all be on the same page.


----------



## TxCynDoll (Aug 22, 2012)

I've not yet knitted a pair of socks, but have wanted too... so thanks for writing this out...after making my xmas gifts I will give this a try... thanks again...


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

Thank you so much for writing this out. I really appreciate
you taking the time to do this. Can't wait to try these out.
Thank you. Happy knitting


----------



## BSG (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks so much.
Barbara


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks so much! I am wanting to learn how to knit socks and I have printed your pattern out. Appreciate your typing out the pattern for us!!!


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Thank you. I bookmarked the directions and am eager to give this a try. Wow, all the work to type this out for us!


----------



## 22401 (May 27, 2011)

Thank you! &#128522;


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

Would appreciate a picture if you have one please.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks. Would love to see a picture.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks so much!


----------



## Catherine42 (Jul 3, 2013)

Thank you for sharing this with us! I will give this a try for sure!


----------



## Mags1956 (Sep 15, 2012)

Thank you for taking the time to write this out.


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

Somehow I think of everyone on KP as friends and it was a pleasure to share this pattern with all of you.



Medieval Reenactor said:


> Thank you. I bookmarked the directions and am eager to give this a try. Wow, all the work to type this out for us!


----------



## Catherine42 (Jul 3, 2013)

marimom said:


> Somehow I think of everyone on KP as friends and it was a pleasure to share this pattern with all of you.


Well your friends Thank You!!!!


----------



## Lise Paauw (Oct 17, 2013)

Thank you for sharing.&#128079;&#128079;


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

sorry to everyone who has requested a picture. My dh is in the hospital and I have no idea where the camera is. Let's attempt to describe what the heel looks like.
Since the heel is the exact opposite of the kitchener finished toe think of it as a "rounded toe". Sounds kind of weird but all I can tell you is that the heel hugs your heel.
hope this helps.



Chezl said:


> Would appreciate a picture if you have one please.


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

don't forget to bookmark this topic so that you can go back to it as you knit your sock to check on what others are saying and to let me know how you are doing.


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks for posting. I do have a question. Are these tube socks? I don't see mention of knitting the gusset.


----------



## spinnerbee (Sep 13, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern. I enjoy trying different things and this is very interesting. I'll be giving it a go soon.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

I have copied and saved "Marimon's Heel-First Sock" and will be trying in very soon. Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## cen63846 (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi

Could you make the pattern a download?

Diana


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks - sounds interesting. I'll have to try it.


----------



## finntwin (Oct 23, 2011)

Thank You for sharing the pattern...That will be put on my to do list...I am being taught how to knit socks the continental way..using 5 needles...so after I am done with that, I will try and do yours...thanks so much..


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you for taking the time to share this pattern ! Sending Get Well Soon wishes for your husband.


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Marimom: Thank you for taking time to write pattern and post. Should be fun trying this new way to knit socks.


----------



## Zraza (Sep 25, 2011)

Mevbb said:


> Thanks. Would love to see a picture.


Yes, would be good to see a picture. Thanks for writing the pattern.


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

No; they are not tube socks. First the heel is done; then the leg and cuff; last the foot and toes.
No Gusset to worry about.



Woodsywife said:


> Thanks for posting. I do have a question. Are these tube socks? I don't see mention of knitting the gusset.


----------



## ykreeves (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks so much!


----------



## chercher (Apr 25, 2014)

Thanks for sharing this pattern, just about ready to start some new socks. Will try it this way.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

This looks similar to the Fish lips Kiss heel found on Ravelry: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fish-lips-kiss-heel

Here is the Marimom pattern in a Word document for those who need to download:


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

It's good to create your own ideas, thanks for sharing.

Elizabeth Zimmerman (my favorite designer) always encouraged self-thinkers to come up with better methods and this is a good example. Elizabeth was all for saving time and would knit a sock in a tube and later snip the thread where she decided to place the heel, pick up stitches and proceed to do any number of heel stitches. The library has her video that was created with her daughter so there is conversation between them making it more like a real classroom.

My first sock I knit at least three times, lost count, and tried all kinds of patterns and needles before I finally finished with a wearable sock. Later I tried the toe up and totally was sold, no Kitchener stitch! yah, plus you can knit until the yarn is used up before binding off the top edge. Of course, if you are making smaller socks they would become knee high so another idea formed--make matching fingerless gloves with the remaining yarn.


----------



## leeannj (Aug 9, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## diane647 (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Farmwoman (Jul 2, 2014)

Marimom-Thanks for the easy sock pattern!


----------



## judeanne (Mar 6, 2011)

Thank you - you're a peach.


----------



## TawnyaFletcher (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks for all of this!


----------



## Fluffymahoot (Jul 12, 2011)

marimom said:


> This sock begins at the heel and then you do the leg and last, the foot and toe.
> 1. the socks are done using the magic loop method.
> 2. use the size needle that you would normally use to make socks. if you are not sure of the size, do a swatch gauge to determine what swatch appears best to you to do your socks. I did my first pair on size 3 and they turned out fit for a giant; I am now using size 1.
> 3. cast on 12/16 stitches using either Judy's magic cast on or the figure 8 cast on; difference is determined by the foot size and your final gauge swatch.
> ...


Love your idea and I can't wait to try your pattern. My question is that in #6 (Row 2) you say "6. 2nd row - inc by the m1 method after the 2nd and before the 2nd from last st on each needle. 4 new stitches." How does that come out to 4 new stitches. I'm thinking it would be 2 new stitches. Please help me understand what I had missed.

Thanks for your help and Happy Knitting!


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

Have never tried making socks, but may give this a try.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Fluffymahoot said:


> Love your idea and I can't wait to try your pattern. My question is that in #6 (Row 2) you say "6. 2nd row - inc by the m1 method after the 2nd and before the 2nd from last st *on each needle*. 4 new stitches." How does that come out to 4 new stitches. I'm thinking it would be 2 new stitches. Please help me understand what I had missed.
> 
> Thanks for your help and Happy Knitting!


you increase two stitches on each needle, making a total of 4 new stitches.


----------



## Nitting_More (Nov 8, 2011)

marimom said:


> My dh is in the hospital and I have no idea where the camera is.


I sincerely hope that your DH is OK and will be out of the hospital very soon.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

I 'm having trouble understand ing row 10. "Break main yarn and k over waste yarn".


----------



## Fluffymahoot (Jul 12, 2011)

misellen said:


> you increase two stitches on each needle, making a total of 4 new stitches.


Aah yes, @ 2:30am I missed the "Magic Loop" reference. Sleep does have its merits. lol. Thanks! Happy Knitting


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

The increase stitches are done on both needles which make 4 stitches; does this make more sense?? (hope so) or else get back to me.



Fluffymahoot said:


> Love your idea and I can't wait to try your pattern. My question is that in #6 (Row 2) you say "6. 2nd row - inc by the m1 method after the 2nd and before the 2nd from last st on each needle. 4 new stitches." How does that come out to 4 new stitches. I'm thinking it would be 2 new stitches. Please help me understand what I had missed.
> 
> Thanks for your help and Happy Knitting!


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

The reason you are breaking the main yarn and k over the waste yarn is because on the magic loop needles you are now on the needle without the waste yarn and that needle has to be used first and then over the waste yarn. Does this make more sense?
NOTE: also there will be a small hole when you break the main yarn and that hole will be taken care of when the sock is finished.
Thanks for your question. Makes me rethink the way that I write what I have in my head!



Mitch said:


> I 'm having trouble understand ing row 10. "Break main yarn and k over waste yarn".


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

Thank you; that is very kind. Thank g-d, only a minor inciden and he will probably be home tomorrow.



Nitting_More said:


> I sincerely hope that your DH is OK and will be out of the hospital very soon.


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

You can just copy the pattern from its' original place into a Word doc; that is what I did.
Hope this helped. If not, I can always put it into a Word doc and attach it to your email address.



cen63846 said:


> Hi
> 
> Could you make the pattern a download?
> 
> Diana


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

It is not similar to the FLK heel. First of all it is done FIRST.
Second - it is circular in nature.
Third - I did not give you permission to put the pattern into a Word document and add your notes to it and then distribute it.
If people wanted it in a Word doc. they just had to let me know under this topic and I would have done it.
I just copied the pattern from this topic and pasted it into a Word doc. for my own use.
I realize that this pattern does not have a copywrite but still....



Ask4j said:


> This looks similar to the Fish lips Kiss heel found on Ravelry: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fish-lips-kiss-heel
> 
> Here is the Marimom pattern in a Word document for those who need to download:


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks for answering the question before I had the time.
This is the first time that I have written out the pattern and why I need questions to help me in the future.


misellen said:


> you increase two stitches on each needle, making a total of 4 new stitches.


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

Again - please Bookmark this topic for future use as it is difficult to respond to over 50 pm. Also to help everyone, including me with a concern. And hopefully, will success stories!!!
If you have asked a question and I have not gotten back to you yet, please ask it again.
Thanx.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

marimom said:


> The reason you are breaking the main yarn and k over the waste yarn is because on the magic loop needles you are now on the needle without the waste yarn and that needle has to be used first and then over the waste yarn. Does this make more sense?
> NOTE: also there will be a small hole when you break the main yarn and that hole will be taken care of when the sock is finished.
> Thanks for your question. Makes me rethink the way that I write what I have in my head!


Thank you.....I think I get it......I'll give it a try. I usually do socks on 4 needles, but will try magic loop for this. I may need to purchase needles tho.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

marimom said:


> It is not similar to the FLK heel. First of all it is done FIRST.
> Second - it is circular in nature.
> Third - I did not give you permission to put the pattern into a Word document and add your notes to it and then distribute it.
> If people wanted it in a Word doc. they just had to let me know under this topic and I would have done it.
> ...


I thought that if it is your pattern that you designed and put in writing, that you now have copyright on it.


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

Mitch - let me know if you need additional help.



Mitch said:


> Thank you.....I think I get it......I'll give it a try. I usually do socks on 4 needles, but will try magic loop for this. I may need to purchase needles tho.


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

very interesting. perhaps others who read this topic will no about this because I do not.



Chezl said:


> I thought that if it is your pattern that you designed and put in writing, that you now have copyright on it.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

More questions......#3...do you cast on 12sts per needle or in total?
#6.....do you increase every row or every other row? Thx.


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

There are 2 needle points using the magic loop method; cast on the 12/16/? stitches on each of the 2 needles using either the figure 8 cast on or the Judy's magic cast on.
If you have knit socks before and are comfortable with another type of cast on, I guess you could attempt it but if you know either the figure 8 or the JMCO use one of them.
NOW - I know that I said to cast on 12/16/? st and this depends on your needle size, yarn being used, fingering vs a heavier yarn, and the size of the feet of the person for whom you are making the socks.
My 1st sock was made on a no. 3 needle with sock yarn and it could be worn by a giant. So the sock was taken down and I used a no.1 needle. I began the sock with 12 st and it worked out fine. I had to add 4 sts when I took out my waste yarn as my leg required additional room.

only increase every other row. NOTE I found an error in @7. sts should read 28/32 (not 34)



Mitch said:


> More questions......#3...do you cast on 12sts per needle or in total?
> #6.....do you increase every row or every other row? Thx.


hope these answers are clear enough for you. if not, you know how to reach me.
(can't resist this - "you know how to whistle, don't you? you just put your lips together and blow'" my homage to Lauren Bacall.


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

NOTE: to everyone.
7. needs to read 28/32 sts. not 28/34.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks, so far so good. I like a ribbed sock from cuff to ankle and on top of the foot. Would you start the ribbing on the row when you knit over the waste yarn?


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

Thank you :thumbup: :thumb up:
I will try this very soon!


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

I think I might wait for the second row only to be sure that you have all of the sts. on straight after removing the waste yarn.
I use a sewing needle to remove my waste yarn.



Mitch said:


> Thanks, so far so good. I like a ribbed sock from cuff to ankle and on top of the foot. Would you start the ribbing on the row when you knit over the waste yarn?


----------



## clperry3208 (Jan 21, 2013)

I took a class once to make this and didn't succeed, thanks for the pattern and the new challenge. Happy knitting for NW Ohio


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

you are welcome. let me know how your new challenge goes.



clperry3208 said:


> I took a class once to make this and didn't succeed, thanks for the pattern and the new challenge. Happy knitting for NW Ohio


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

a note from marimom - like to know if any of you have tried this sock pattern and how you are doing? any thoughts any problem that I may be able to solve anyone happy with it


----------



## mistylee (Sep 10, 2014)

This way of knitting socks looks SO interesting, I watched the magics loop video on U tube for it and am determined to have a try at it, so thank you for the pattern


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

I hve reworked the pattern slightly so pm me if you would like the newer improved version.



mistylee said:


> This way of knitting socks looks SO interesting, I watched the magics loop video on U tube for it and am determined to have a try at it, so thank you for the pattern


----------



## mistylee (Sep 10, 2014)

If you have the time .i would love that have a great day


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

btw there is not a magic loop pattern for the socks. just instructions on how to do magic loop. have you ever used magic loop before?


----------



## mistylee (Sep 10, 2014)

Not yet but I saw it and think it looks really interesting, I love trying out new methods


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

Okay, I am not the best sock knitter. Plus I'm under a lot of stress
right now and am finding it hard to focus. That aside, here is a picture
of my socks, done heel first. Learned a lot of different things doing these socks. Cast off for cuff was new. Also using the waste yarn on the heel and then picking up the live stitches and continuing. I believe I did turkish cast on for the heel because I was familiar with how to do it. The rest of the sock went according to the directions. I enjoyed making these. I used 1.5 US 2.5mm circular needles using magic loop. Patons Kroy sock yarn. I would also make the cuff part longer.
Thank you for the pattern. It is an easy pattern to follow. Notes I made to myself were on row 3: to cast 12sts on EACH NEEDLE. And on row 7: I inserted- to increase every other row. 
These two changes made it a bit more understandable for me.
Hope the picture and the comments help some.
Thanks again for the pattern. I will be doing these again.


----------



## Nushie01079 (Jan 30, 2011)

Debiknit said:


> Okay, I am not the best sock knitter. Plus I'm under a lot of stress
> right now and am finding it hard to focus. That aside, here is a picture
> of my socks, done heel first. Learned a lot of different things doing these socks. Cast off for cuff was new. Also using the waste yarn on the heel and then picking up the live stitches and continuing. I believe I did turkish cast on for the heel because I was familiar with how to do it. The rest of the sock went according to the directions. I enjoyed making these. I used 1.5 US 2.5mm circular needles using magic loop. Patons Kroy sock yarn. I would also make the cuff part longer.
> Thank you for the pattern. It is an easy pattern to follow. Notes I made to myself were on row 3: to cast 12sts on EACH NEEDLE. And on row 7: I inserted- to increase every other row.
> ...


Great job! Thanks for the notes too!


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Well done! Very nicely knit socks.


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

I am so sorry it has taken me soooo long to reply to you. For some reason I did not receive notice of your post.
You did an absolutely wonderful job on your socks; I am so glad I could be of help to you.
That's what KP is all about.



Debiknit said:


> Okay, I am not the best sock knitter. Plus I'm under a lot of stress
> right now and am finding it hard to focus. That aside, here is a picture
> of my socks, done heel first. Learned a lot of different things doing these socks. Cast off for cuff was new. Also using the waste yarn on the heel and then picking up the live stitches and continuing. I believe I did turkish cast on for the heel because I was familiar with how to do it. The rest of the sock went according to the directions. I enjoyed making these. I used 1.5 US 2.5mm circular needles using magic loop. Patons Kroy sock yarn. I would also make the cuff part longer.
> Thank you for the pattern. It is an easy pattern to follow. Notes I made to myself were on row 3: to cast 12sts on EACH NEEDLE. And on row 7: I inserted- to increase every other row.
> ...


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

anybody tried this pattern.


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

Yes, I posted on the previous page, the picture of the socks
I did using this pattern. They were very easy to do.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

Thanks.


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

Debiknit said:


> Yes, I posted on the previous page, the picture of the socks
> I did using this pattern. They were very easy to do.


Love your socks; thanks for the pic. I'll have to try these.
Thanks Marimomm


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

I enjoyed making them. It was a learning experience as I'd
never put live stitches on a piece of yarn and then continued knitting them. Also had never picked up stitches like this and done the heel. All in all I enjoyed the whole process.


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

I am so glad that you enjoyed the pattern. Warms my heart!!



Debiknit said:


> I enjoyed making them. It was a learning experience as I'd
> never put live stitches on a piece of yarn and then continued knitting them. Also had never picked up stitches like this and done the heel. All in all I enjoyed the whole process.


----------

